# Altf4 sucht für Myth



## sabsi82 (23. April 2016)

Hallöchen...

die Gilde AltfVier auf dem Realm Durotan/Tirion (Allianz ) sucht dich für die Erweiterung ihres Raidkaders besonders für den Mythischen Bereich!

Diese Klassen suchen wir besonders MonkDD, Schurke, Todesritter DD, Mage, Eule aber auch andere Klassen sind gerne Willkommen .

 

*Nur Hunter ist bei uns mehr wie voll  *

Was bieten wir. Gildenaktivitäten, Twinkruns 1-2 mal die Woche
*Mainraid . Mittwochs und Montags von 20:00 bis 22. 30 Uhr .*
erfahrene Raidleitung ( weiblich )
HFZ HC 13/13 Myth 2/13

Was solltest du mitbringen:

*da wir spiezell für den Myth Bereich suchen solltest du schon ein Gearstand auf 715+ haben.
Der Legendaryring sollte auch in deinem Besitz sein!

Auch wenn dir noch 1 - 2 Teile Bis fehlen helfen wir dir natürlich gerne weiter.*

*Da wir aber in letzter Zeit mehrmals auf Leute gestoßen sind die sich durch uns equipt haben
helfen wir nur noch zu 100% wenn euch wie gesagt 1-2 BIS Teile fehlen im MAINRAID.*

Für weitere Fragen kannst du mich gerne adden .

liebe grüße

*Emba#2604*


----------



## sabsi82 (24. April 2016)

/schups


----------



## sabsi82 (13. Mai 2016)

schupsi


----------

